

Update HN: I learned Swift and turned How a Car Works into an app in 6 weeks - AlexMuir
http://www.howacarworks.com/app

======
AlexMuir
Happy to answer any questions on the app, or the website. For those who are
curious it has sold 61 copies in the past three days, all organically from the
site. Not exactly retirement money but I'm very happy with that as a start.

~~~
lukeholder
Awesome work Alex! Who did all the illustrations for the book, how much did
you spend on the content like diagrams?

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks! The content for the book came from the liquidator of a company which
held the copyright. It was a complicated situation - the illustrations I
believe were licensed for print to a few different publications, including
magazines. A friend of mine had plans to reprint the book but allowed me to
turn it into a site.

